# What's your grooming tub set up like?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a stainless steel tub with all the bells & whistles now. But before this I have used

1) human bathtub that is installed up on a frame, with a tub surround or with shower curtains hung all around
2) cow water tub (bathtub sized) installed on a frame with homemade drain. This doesn't work very well because the bottom is not sloped to drain
3) utility sink for small dogs
4) bath over a floor drain for big dogs

I think the human bathtub on a frame is very common solution for professional groomers that can't afford to install a stainless steel tub. You can probably get an older bathtub for free on Craigslist or at a ReStore.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The problem with a human bathtub is that it's quite large, I wouldn't have room for it and also, it would take a LOT of shampoo to have the water level high enough to use a utility pump.

If I build a plywood tub, I'd have a recessed corner for the pump to sit in and for less shampoo to be used. Also a grate to keep the dog up and out of the suds.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> The problem with a human bathtub is that it's quite large, I wouldn't have room for it and also, it would take a LOT of shampoo to have the water level high enough to use a utility pump.
> 
> If I build a plywood tub, I'd have a recessed corner for the pump to sit in and for less shampoo to be used. Also a grate to keep the dog up and out of the suds.


I don't see any reason why making a water-proofed plywood tub wouldn't work.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Be careful with those grates that come with the tubs. I had one that came with the tub(not DIY) and used it for years and them one weird day a dog stuck his toe in one of the holes and got stuck! Really stuck! I tried everthing I could think of to get him loose without hurting him...honestly I was afraid he would pull his toe off.The whole pad underneath was jammed into this hole the size of a nickel. I finally called the fire dept and them came and literally had to cut the steel grating off this dogs foot. Only rubber mats in the tub after that!!!!!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That's awful.  

I was worried about the grill hurting paws by the pressure on the ridges but I never considered getting stuck. If I use a grill, it'll be something with small holes punched out. Like a metal sheet with hole puncher sized holes. Or maybe I just won't use a grill at all. I don't think I'd even need one if everything will be draining through a hole in the bottom. If I do, then I can put a bath mat on the grill and water can run off the sides of it instead of through.

I have to get my parent's okay (their house) for me to build this and keep it around but if they do agree, I found blue prints!! 

http://www.paragonmed.com/F650SpecificationsRevised.jpg

I'm making some slight changes. 

I'm going to have a door in front (with gaskets to keep in water) so I won't have to lift dogs into and out of the tub. I'm going to lift heavy ones up via my hydraulic grooming table, right up to the door so they can step in and out.

The side walls aren't going to slant down to the front. Instead, they'll remain rectangular and be level with the back wall for maximum splash-proofing. 

I'm going to run an electrical conduit bar with holes drilled with eyelet hooks, across the two side walls so I can hang restraints. A "noose" and the other holes will allow me to hang a sling for dogs who can't stand, etc. I'll also drill and put in two eyelet hooks (one on either end) on the back wall so I can attach an additional grooming "noose" for biters to keep the head from reaching me. I'll say it, I like restraints for some dogs. Not all dogs, but some benefit. Grooming can be downright dangerous for both the groomer AND the dog if dogs aren't properly restrained. I've heard too many stories of dogs jumping down and landing on their necks or breaking legs, etc. Ginger doesn't need it but dogs I don't know well or flighty or aggressive dogs do. Better safe than sorry.

Instead of having the legs slant off at the bottom, they'll go straight down so those leg surfaces on the front and back will be rectangles. That way, I can attach 8 casters instead of just 4 so the weight can be better distributed on them. I don't think the tub will be allowed to be a permanent fixture in the shop so I'll probably have to push it somewhere to store it.

Then a 5 gallon bucket below for my recirc pump to recirc shampoo solution. Then I'll use a nearby wide faucet from the utility sink next to it for a clean rinse and the pump will send the rinse water into the sink's drain.

I hope it'll work. The pump will probably drain the water into the sink faster than the faucet will keep filling it. But I hope not. And I have my portable GFCI outlet so I can use any outlet nearby.

Grooming is such a pain so I'm trying to make it as easy on myself as possible so I'll stop putting it off.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If anyone wants a copy of my plans to copy, let me know. 

I don't see any reason why plywood wouldn't be cheap but extremely suitable and durable for this project if I coat it well inside and out. I think I'll be using swimming pool polyurethane. 

I know people who build fish tanks out of plywood using swimming pool polyurethane so I'm confident this will work and last.


----------

